# In need of a MIRACLE ~



## Lara1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Tomorrow I find out if it is all over, and I'm not sure if I am ready to have my heart broken.

It's all rather complicated really but I'll try to explain...  

I had a pituitary tumour which was removed in 2000, which left me completely hormone deficient.  I have been told that my infertility was untreatable and had a 2% chance of conceiving (with treatment).

I had 3 cycles of ovulation induction and on my 3rd try was enormously blessed and a had a beautiful little boy in January 05. 

I am now trying again on menopur and nothing, zilch, zero......  I find out tomorrow if it I should continue, the vibes are negative and I feel so very, very sad.     and in need of a   or 2!

Lara1 xxxx


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to send you loads of positive vibes and loads of  

You are going through a really hard time arn't you? I hope it's good news


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Lara,

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, i've blown you 7 bubbles for luck.

Kim.x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck for 2moro and a great big   from me

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Lara1   
What a difficult journey youve had, I know you say vibes are negative, every cycle is different and this one's not over yet  
Stay  

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

Hoping for another miracle -
*CLICK HERE*

IUI - CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow.
Just remember you had a 2% chance before and were lucky enough to have your little  so don't rule out anything happening in the future.
There are lots of good luck stories here, where people have been told there is a zero % chance of getting a BFP, and then low and behold they do get a BFP.  

Keep your chin up hun, and keep positive.   

Wishing you lots of


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lara, sorry to hear of the journey you have had. 

Just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and say Ihow much I hope you have had good news today 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your troubles.    

Emma
x x x x


----------

